# +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمالياته +++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس*
*اله واحد امين *​ 

*نبداء باسم المسيح

ملفات مرفوعة بوسطتتى على الفور شيرد 
*
                            [Q-BIBLE]*
* *


photoshop* 
*


FONTS*
*


Brushes* 
*


Portable* 

 [/Q-BIBLE]*
طلب صغير من الادراة  لو شئ غير صحيح من المشاركة  يقولولوى عشان 
انا بتلغبط انا الى شلت الينكات ولا لا  بلز 


حنزل النسخ لبرتبول وهى  مساحتها صغيره ولا تحتاج  تستطيب 




*​ 

*تحميل الفوتو شوب *​
*Adobe Photoshop 7 ME*​






​*Adobe Photoshop 8 ME*​





​ 




*Photoshop 9 CS2 ME*​

*



*


جكل النسخة البرتوبل 

Download  (55mb)




+++++



*Adobe Photoshop 9 CS2 ME الداعم للغة العربية + التنشيط

-:- شرح كيفية التنشيط -:-

نفتح البرنامج ثم :

Help - - - > Activate







نختار الدولة ثم ننسخ رقم الـ Activation Number







ثم نفتح مولد السيريالات

في خانة Application - - - > نختار Photoshop CS2 9.0

في خانة Request Code - - - > نقوم بكتابة الرقم إللي نسخناه

ثم نضغط على Generate بيظهر لنا رقم في خانة Answer Code نقوم بنسخه

الآن نرجع للفوتوشوب ونقوم بلصق الرقم إللي نسخناه من مولد السيريالات







وألف مبروك

:-تحميل البرنامج و السيريال و مولد التنشيط-:



روابط zshare
http://www.zshare.net/download/58093433986a7f
http://www.zshare.net/download/5826450c8a8691
http://www.zshare.net/download/5855499700004c
http://www.zshare.net/download/5879677a55eef4

or

روابط rapidshare
http://rapidshare.com/files/78322109...20me.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78322676...20me.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78568330...20me.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/78798781...20me.part4.rar

pass: www.g0fr.com

كراك 

http://rapidshare.com/files/28959606/Photoshop_CS2_ME.rar.html 
*​ 
 *Photoshop 10 CS3 ME*​



Download  (59mb)

*


Adobe Photoshop CS4 ME​ 

*Download  (55mb)
* 




​ 

*​


*نبتدى بقى كمليات الفوتو شوب من *
*ستيلات -اكشين- فرش *
*فلتر *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*+++ مكتبة  الخطوط +++
الخطوط العربيه 
*

*
بس حبيت أوضح طريقة وضع الخطوط بملف الخطوط الخاص بها ...


*  1- بعد إتمام عملية تحميل الملف وفتحه من ملف الضغط تقوم بنسخ كل الخطوط الموجودة بهذا الشكل ... 







2- تذهب إلى my computer وبعدها تبحث عن ملف Fonts 






3- تفتح الملف ومن هناك تعمل الآتي ...







======================














*حجم الملف 9 ميجا بعد فك الضغط 18 ميجا*

*التحميل *


password : *arabchurch*



+++++++++++++++++++++++










*حجم الملف 18 ميجا بعد فك الضغط 57 ميجا*

*التحميل *


password : *arabchurch*







-------------------------------


*بعض سيتات الخطوط *

http://flashkit.com/fonts/

http://www.khayma.com/nasamat/

http://www.motken.com/




*يـــــــــــــــــــــــتابع *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*+++Christian Font+++


*







Download Christian Crosses Font (213 Kb)












Download Font









Download Font









Download Font









Download Font









Download Font









Download Font















Download Font











Download Font







​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*










Download                    Fleur de Wee                  font - CLICK HERE! 










تحميل 













التحميل 










التحميل 









التحميل 








التحميل 











التحميل 









التحميل 









التحميل 










التحميل 








التحميل 
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*










> http://www.4shared.com/file/108921314/932d4f8/_AGA.html










> http://www.4shared.com/file/108921725/52111f71/arabic_fonts.html











> http://www.4shared.com/file/108921884/d4a58050/B__arabic.html












> http://www.4shared.com/file/108922061/26eaa707/Deco_arabic_Fonts.html










> http://www.4shared.com/file/108922183/57a58192/Diwani_arabic_Fonts.html









http://www.4shared.com/file/108922331/59dbed1b/FS_arabic_Fonts.html












http://www.4shared.com/file/108922514/1f0a07a4/Hacen_arabic_Fonts.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108923099/1715549f/MCS_arabic_fonts.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108923215/d5fe46d2/Motken_arabic_fonts.html










http://www.4shared.com/file/108923332/786edbc4/arabic_fonts.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108923446/350d9f9f/SC_ArabicFont.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108923655/b69b2b0a/300pixelfonts.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108923774/f2681329/Fire-Ice_Font_Pack.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108924085/9a6f114c/Japanese_-_Chinese.html



*يتبع *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*







http://www.4shared.com/file/108924390/f1586adb/Roman_-_Greek.html










http://www.4shared.com/file/98441794/78173d5f/Russian.html









http://www.4shared.com/file/108924591/82d226ff/Various.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108924762/9fc7bfe4/Western.html










http://www.4shared.com/file/108924867/e4f10c56/Hand_Writting_Font_Pack.html









http://www.4shared.com/file/108924955/2010548e/Lovely_Font_Pack.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108925057/79736948/Prison_Break_Font.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108925192/a46eb8fc/FB_online.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108925326/43737140/KF_online.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108925441/8e0255e0/Lindsay.html









http://www.4shared.com/file/108925553/78d56fba/Disney_Print__Fonts.html









http://www.4shared.com/file/108925709/e6f3a68f/Harry_Potter_Fonts.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108925859/90d815f7/my_font_2.html




لسه فى  سيتات للخطوط باذن يسوع ححول اجمعها  واحطها فى المشاركة  
ربنا يبارك حياتكم  اذكرونى فى صلوتكم 





​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



*+++الفرش او  ال Brushes+++


* 
*Funky Paisley Brushes*

*Download*
+++++
 
                                                                [*Flowers and Circles*


Download 



+++++++
*

Free Paisley doodle photoshop brushes*


Download


++++++

*Halftone Three Photoshop Brushes*


Download 

+++++





*Free Spiky Swirl Photoshop Brushes*



Download 

+++++


*Borders*

Download

++++++


*Dragon Brush Set*


Download

++++++++++++


*Artist Board Brushes*



Download

+++++++++

 *Easter eggs*



Download


+++++++++++++++



*Assault Grunge Brush Set*


Download

+++++




*Handprints*



Download


+++++++
*Grunge*


Download

++++++++++++++

*Lady GaGa JUST DANCE*


Download



+++++++++++++++++






تحميل 


++++++








تحميل 




يتبع ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*







http://www.4shared.com/file/108927372/93608997/Fingerprints01.html





http://www.4shared.com/file/108927641/278f4905/handprints_by_ephedrina_stock.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108927821/7b4bc389/p-i-b_grunge05.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108928180/a111304c/p-i-b_blood1.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108928407/f167ed0c/il_splat.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108928671/54c10a90/Extacy__Sinuous.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108928911/9c7ea2b/largepolaroids.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108929190/b66668/polaroids.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108929597/99db5b17/387_ABSTRACT_VECTOR_BRUSHES.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108929834/f2e57174/A3DSine1.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108930077/41fbd248/A3DSine2.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108930271/ab1ca313/A3DSine3.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108930510/8f0e2286/A3DSine6.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108930701/e296f73f/LadyVictoire_LightEffects_1.html



*يتبع *

​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*






http://www.4shared.com/file/108938897/14df8691/Eeeeeyes.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108939143/1171602f/dingbats2.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108939318/f850998c/Star_brushes_by_Ylenya.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108939517/6c62f8af/Vector_By_PhysicalMagic.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108939843/1ea05ba0/Vector2_By_PhysicalMagic.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108940121/660d351f/A3DGrass01.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108940300/20b8b365/localbranch.html





http://www.4shared.com/file/108940515/4d440a19/Trees_by_Ephedrina-stock.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108940899/84f35f69/stalks.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108941089/2b4758f5/Cracks_by_ephedrina_stock.html










http://www.4shared.com/file/108941321/dd358614/Angela3d_Fractal_Wings.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108941570/d3c83e75/Angela3d_Fractal_Wings6.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108942069/a771da95/soulskylines.html







http://www.4shared.com/file/108942482/a929864f/soulworlds.html






http://www.4shared.com/file/108942752/1ec1465b/Spiders_by_Ephedrina-stock.html


​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*










http://www.4shared.com/file/108945150/6995637c/20_Photoshop_Brushes_mshaz1000.html









http://www.4shared.com/file/108945444/712854cf/BB_floral_CS1.html










http://www.4shared.com/file/108945632/d48eb353/Photoshop_Brushes_.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108946023/acaa61d8/Dandelions_and_Seeds_Brushes_.html










http://www.4shared.com/file/108946244/67108793/Trees_Promo_Brush_Pack.html








http://www.4shared.com/file/108946412/f789aa51/DigitalKitt3n_Elegant_Letters.html



 Set of 5 Brushes Floral Boxes


























http://www.4shared.com/file/108946661/2245b942/Set_of_5_Brushes_Floral_Boxes.html



 Romantic flower brush





















http://www.4shared.com/file/108946978/49de779a/Romantic_flower_brush.html



 Love Brushes for Photoshop








http://www.4shared.com/file/108947210/a5b6d0aa/Love_Brushes_for_Photoshop_.html




 Hearts - Photoshop Brush   12 in set








http://www.4shared.com/file/108947395/1cc7c41a/Hearts_-_Photoshop_Brush_.html




​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


 Star Brushes for Adobe Photoshop









http://www.4shared.com/file/108948080/2f93afdb/Star_Brushes_for_Adobe_Photoshop_.html




Snowflakes Brushes








http://www.4shared.com/file/108948370/aa4d0d4d/Snowflakes_Brushes_.html



Health & Beauty Brushes







http://www.4shared.com/file/108948573/37c92045/Health__Beauty_Brushes.html



Big Floral Brushes






http://www.4shared.com/file/108948756/76116226/Big_Floral_Brushes_.html



Nature And Floral Brush Set I 






http://www.4shared.com/file/108948986/c9213161/Nature_And_Floral_Brush_Set_I_.html




Nature And Floral Brush Set II







http://www.4shared.com/file/108949176/f8161b73/Nature_And_Floral_Brush_Set_II_.html





Beautiful Clouds Brushes for Photoshop






http://www.4shared.com/file/108949441/4b941ff8/Beautiful_Clouds_Brushes.html




Dreamcatcher Brushes






http://www.4shared.com/file/108949613/db695eff/DreamcatcherBrushes_.html



34 Oranments Flower Brushes






http://www.4shared.com/file/108949843/ac8087b0/34_Oranments_Flower_Brushes.html




Doodles Brushes For Photoshop







http://www.4shared.com/file/108950076/b9bc177e/Doodles_Brushes_For_Photoshop_.html







Branches and Foliage Brushes for Photoshop







http://www.4shared.com/file/108950314/3ae6f8d/Branches_and_Foliage_Brushes__.html



Grunge Paint Brushes For Photoshop







http://www.4shared.com/file/108950538/3ca33d96/Grunge_Paint_Brushes_.html




Photoshop Morning Brushes








http://www.4shared.com/file/108950762/a285f4a3/Photoshop_Morning_Brushes_.html




Splatter Brushes for Photoshop 







http://www.4shared.com/file/108950945/4492e88/Splatter_Brushes__.html



Butterflies and Flowers Brushes







http://www.4shared.com/file/108951135/fda78e92/Butterflies_and_Flowers_Brushes_.html



​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



Blood Brush






http://www.4shared.com/file/108951473/76632c48/Blood_Brush_.html



Blood Brushes







http://www.4shared.com/file/108951710/bb76642d/Blood_Brushes2.html




KeReN’s Blood Brushes Vol.2 for Photoshop







http://www.4shared.com/file/108951984/67473677/KeReNs_Blood_Brushes_Vol2_.html



Splatter and Watercolour Brushes For Photoshop






http://www.4shared.com/file/108952286/97a91754/Splatter_and_Watercolour_Brushes.html




Banners & ***olls Parchment







http://www.4shared.com/file/108952552/2025bb85/Banners__***olls_Parchment__.html


Nature And Floral Brush Set IV






http://www.4shared.com/file/108952819/db43345a/Nature_And_Floral_Brush_Set_IV_.html




Nature And Floral Brush Set III






http://www.4shared.com/file/108953008/3f00350/Nature_And_Floral_Brush_Set_III_.html

​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فرش


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فرش


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*





*+++**ستيلاات فوتو شوب** +++*

* الاول اذى تضيف الاستيلاات للفوتو شوب *


 
*   طريقة تركيب          التدرج ..​   أولا :          بعد تنزيل الملف .. اذا كان مضغوط فكه من الضغط اذا خلاص كان بها .. ​*
*          اهم شي الملف يكون بامتداد .asl​* 

*          ثانيا .. ​* 
 *[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]          اتبع الخطوات التالية .. [/FONT]​*​​ *[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]
[/FONT]​ 



​ و اختر الملف ​*
*[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]         وبهذا تحصل على الستايل 
[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]+++++++++++


[/FONT]​*

​





 

 

 

 

 






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






​ 
​


----------



## lion_heart (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*مجهود رائع و موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك يا معلم ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*















 










 





 





 















 





 












​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*









 




 






 





 



 




 







​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*
**


​* 

 



 


 



 




 




 


 


 



 



 



 



 



 







​*يتبع 

*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*
















 




















 

 










 









 





 
















​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*








 



















 





 





























 










 





​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*محجوز استيلات 
*​ 6​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*محجوز استيلات 
*​ 7​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*محجوز استيلات 
*​ 8​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*محجوز استيلات 
*​ 9​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*محجوز استيلات 
*​ 
10​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


 ​*Photoshop              Custom              Shapes* * +++اشكال للفوتوشوب+++*




*
 *​ اولاَ طريقة التركيب :​ 


 بعد فتح الشيب ..​ اذهب الى السهم المؤشر              عليه بالرقم 2  ثم  اضغط عليه​ ستظهر قائمة منسدلة              اختر منها ..Load Shapes  المؤشر عليها برقم              3​             ستظهر لك نافذه              الاستعراض اختر الملف المطلوب وهو بامتداد
             .csh


++++++++++++++++++




























 

 




































يتبع ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*
















































  .












 





 





 





​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



 




























































































​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


























































 






 












 















​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



 















 





 









 





 














 












 






 














​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



 



















































































 






 








 











​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*



















































 


























 
















​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*
















 



































 
















 


















 



























​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*


































لسه مخلصتش  فى خلاال اسبوع فى  مجموعات من سيتات انجليزى  حنزلها 
*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز اشكال 
1


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز اشكال 
2


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز اشكال 
3


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز اشكال 
4


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز اشكال 
5


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*+++ الفلتر +++

*
Photoshop Filters collection







حجم الملفات : 90 Mb

Download from Depositfiles
http://depositfiles.com/files/5649478
http://depositfiles.com/files/5649490


+++++++++++





 Vertus Fluid Mask 3.2









لتحميل الفلتر لمستخدمي نظام ويندوز
http://www.vertustech.com/downloads/...tup_3.0.10.exe


لتحميل الفلتر لمستخدمي نظام الماكنتوش
http://www.vertustech.com/downloads/...ask3-3.0.9.dmg


لتحميل الكراك من احد الروابط

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/MmkWbBi

http://www.easy-share.com/1905409029/CRACK_Vertus Fluid Mask 3.2_By_EshgBdwi.rar 		  		  		  		 		 			 				


+++++++++++

*
**اهلا بيكم الموقع ملىء ببراويز الفوتوشوب والاجمل ان الموقع متجدد كل ما عليك فعلة هو حفظ الاطارات والبراويز مثلمة تحفظ الصور بجهازك ثم بعد ذلك تعمل عليها من خلال البرنامج
الموقع*
http://ropy3030.multiply.com/photos


+++++++++++++++++++++



قدملكم اصدارات جديدة من الفلاتر مقدمة من موقع

http://www.imagenomic.com/

وقد قمت بطرح فلاتر هذه الشركة من قبل

وهنا اضع لكم فلترين بإصدارات جديدة مقدم من هذا الموقع

الفلتر الاول : Imagenomic RealGrain v1.0.1











هذا الفلتر يقوم بعمل اشكال الحبوب والتموجات التي نشاهدها بالسينمات
بحيث تستطيع اضافتها على الصور
ولرؤية المزيد حول الفلتر من خلال الرابط
http://www.imagenomic.com/rg.aspx


حمل الفلتر لمستخدمي نظام ويندوز

حمل الفلتر لمستخدمي نظام الماك


[line]


الفلتر الثاني : Imagenomic Portraiture v1.0.1











هذا الفلتر يقوم بعمل إزالة العيوب من الصور بحيث تستطيع ازالة العلامات من صور الاشخاص

ولمشاهدة المزيد من خلال الرابط
http://www.imagenomic.com/pt.aspx

حمل الفلتر لمستخدمي نظام ويندوز

حمل الفلتر لمستخدمي نظام ماك




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++





​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

* اقدملكم اليوم مجموعة منتجات فلاتر مقدمة من موقع






http://www.ononesoftware.com

موقع متخصص في انتاج الفلاتر والملحقات

وهنا اضع لكم مجموعة فلاتر للفوتوشوب مقدمة من هذه الموقع وبإصدارات جديدة

تـم إضافة فلتر جديد في آخر الموضوع


Genuine Fractals PrintPro v.5.0.3
















فلتر مميز بحيث تستطيع تقريب للأجزاء الصغيرة من الصور
ويقوم الفلتر بتوضيح الاجزاء الصغيرة من الصورة للتعامل معها
بحيث تستطيع تقريب جزء من الصورة بنسبة



والجديد في الاصدار :

# امكانية تقريب للأجزاء من الصورة وتوضيحها بنسبة


# دعم متعدد للمعالج بحيث تمكن من تقريب اصغر الاجزاء من الصورة بشكل سريع ودون تبطئ

# تمكين خاصية وضع الحبوب السينامئية على الصور وتحسينها

# توافق الفلتر مع برنامج الفوتوشوب الجديد


لمشاهدة المزيد حول الفتلر من خلال الرابط
http://www.ononesoftware.com/detail.php?prodLine_id=7

لتحميل الفلتر يتطلب التسجيل بالموقع ووضع اميلك الصحيح حتى يصلك رابط التحميل على بريدك الإلكتروني
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...d=10&type=demo









 800 %  1000 % دون الخسارة بتفاصيل واجزاء الصورة   Genuine Fractals Print Pro 5






فلتر يقوم بعمل تجهيز صورك وطباعتها بشكل احترافي بحيث يطبع الصورة تماماً
وتستطيع التحكم بقياسات الصورة وتقريب للأجزاء بنسبة 1000 %
دون الخسارة بتفاصيل الصورة
كذلك تستطيع اضافة الحبوب السينمائية على الصور واستخراجها بآلة الطباعة
تماما كما وضعت التأثيرات عليها دون الخسارة بتفاصيل الصورة
بالإضافة إلى دعم الفلتر لبرنامج الفوتوشوب الجديد Photoshop CS3
ودعمه لنظام الماكنتوش

دعم الفلتر لنمط الصور 16-bit

لمشاهدة عمل الفلتر بطريقة الفلاش من خلال الرابط
http://ononesoft.cachefly.net/video/...d_Project.html


للتحميل من خلال الرابط ويلزم التسجيل ووضع الايميل الصحيح
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...d=10&type=demo









Intellihance Pro 4.2











هذا الفلتر يقوم بتعديل الوان الصور بحيث تستطيع وضع السطوع على صورك
بالإضافة تحسين الصور القديمة بحيث يقوم بإزالة الخدوش والتشويش والتجاعيد منها






لمشاهدة عمل وتأثير الفلتر بطريقة الفلاش من خلال الموقع
http://ononesoft.cachefly.net/video/...iia/index.html

لتحميل الفلتر يتطلب التسجيل بالموقع ووضع اميلك الصحيح
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...id=3&type=demo









MASK PRO v4.1.2






















هذا فلتر مميز يقوم بعمل وضع الماسك على الصور وإزالة الخلفية وقصها من الصورة
وتستطيع عمل استبدال لخلفية الصورة بشكل بسيط

الجديد في المنتج :

# توافق الفلتر مع الاصدار الجديد للفوتوشوب Photoshop CS3

# دعم الفلتر للصور ذات ال 16-Bit لون

لمشاهدة عمل البرنامج بالفلاش من خلال الرابط
http://ononesoft.cachefly.net/video/...iia/index.html

لتحميل الفلتر يتطلب التسجيل بالموقع ووضع اميلك الصحيح حتى يصلك رابط التحميل للايميل
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...id=7&type=demo

*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


* Photo***** Pro v3.1*

*



*

*  فلتر يقوم بإضافة تأثيرات ولمسات جميلة على صورك*
*  بحيث يقوم بإضافة إطارات وتأثيرات جميلة*
*  وتستطيع تحرير حواف الصورة ووضع التأثيرات عليها*

*  وهذه بعض من تأثيرات الفلتر* 


Photoshop CS3



















































​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*Photoshop Plug-In Suite






هذا باكج مقدم من الموقع يحتوي على اربع فلاتر في باكج واحد


Mask Pro
Photo***** Pro
Intellihance Pro

الفلتر متوافق مع اصدارات الفوتوشوب


لتحميل الباكج لمستخدمي نظام ويندوز
http://downloads.ononesoftware.com/s..._3.1Update.exe

لتحميل الباكج لمستخدمي نظام الماكنتوش
http://downloads.ononesoftware.com/s...3.1Updater.dmg












PhotoTools 1 Professional Edition












هذا الفلتر يجعل الصور اكثر وضوحا  بحيث يقوم بتوضيح الصور من حيث الاضاءه
ويحتوي الفلتر على اكثر من 250 تأثير تستطيع اضافتها على الصور

لمشاهدة امثلة بالصور حول تأثيرات الفلتر من خلال الرابط
http://www.ononesoftware.com/detail....ction=features

لتحميل الفلتر يتطلب التسجيل بالموقع ووضع اميلك الصحيح حتى يصلك رابط التحميل للايميل
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...d=15&type=demo
* Genuine Fractals  CS2 and CS3​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


PhotoTune v2.2 Retail












هذا فلتر يقوم بعمل تصحيح للألون بالصور بحيث يعالج اصغر الاجزاء بالصور والبشرة
ويعطيها المزيد من الوضوح

والجديد في المنتج :

# تستطيع عرض الصور نفسها بأربع شرائح بحيث يعطيك الفروقات بين الصور

# توافق الفلتر مع الصور التي تدعم
8-bit
16-Bit

# تحسين خاصية تصحيح لون البشرة للأجسام بالصورة 

لمشاهدة المزيد حول الفلتر وتأثيراته من خلال الرابط
http://www.ononesoftware.com/detail....n=features#235


لتحميل الفلتر يتطلب ايضاً التسجيل
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...d=13&type=demo
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


pxl SmartScale











هذا الفلتر تقوم من خلاله بتعديل الاجزاء الصغيرة من الصورة دون الخسارة بتفاصيلها
بحيث تستطيع تعديل حواف الصورة وتقريبها إلى خسارة في جودة الصورة

لتحميل الفلتر من خلال الرابط
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...id=9&type=demo​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*


QX-Tools Pro 7






هذا الفلتر تقوم من خلاله باختيار الكلمات المتشابهه التي تكون في نفس الوثيقة
بحيث تستطيع تعديل الكلمات المتشابهه دفعة واحدة

مثال على ذلك تغيير في الاستايل بحيث اذا اردت تغيير اجزاء منها 
بحيث تكون متشابهه تستطيع تغييرهم دفعة واحدة

كذلك يعرض الفلتر الخطوط الموجودة على جهازك بالشكل
بحيث تستطيع اختيار اي خط تريده لإضافته على العمل

وهذا الفلتر متوفر فقط لنظام الماكنتوش ولا يوجد لنظام ويندوز

لمشاهدة عمل الفلتر بالفلاش من خلال الرابط
http://www.ononesoftware.com/tutoria...7_welcome.html

لتحميل الفلتر يتطلب التسجيل
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloa...id=8&type=demo​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*FocalPoint v1.0.0.2






فلتر تقوم من خلاله بالتحكم بالصور بحيث تستطيع اضافة عدة تأثيرات على الخلفية

بحيث يمكنك جعلها بطريقة العمق الواقعي

ويعمل الفلتر على نظامي
ويندوز + ماكنتوش

متطلبات النظام لمستخدمي نظام ويندوز لعمل الفلتر


Microsoft .NET 2.0 *****work or higher 
OpenGL capable video card with 128MB VRAM (256 recommended) at 1024x768 or higher


متطلبات النظام لمستخدمي نظام ماكنتوش لعمل الفلتر


G5 or Intel Core Processor(s)
Universal Binary - Supports PowerPC & Intel Processors 

لمشاهدة المزيد حول الفلتر من الموقع
http://www.ononesoftware.com/detail....ys_requirement

للتحميل قم بالتسجيل ووضع الاميل الصحيح ليصلك رابط التحميل
حجم الفلتر : 92.6 MB
http://www.ononesoftware.com/downloads/

لتحميل الكيجن
http://www.vb.eyesweb1.net/attachmen...3&d=1210889880

* Windows XP with SP2 or Vista  Mac OS X 10.4.8 or higher​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فلتر


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فلتر 1


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فلتر 2


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فلتر 3


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فلتر4


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

محجوز فلتر5


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*معلش انا خدت مشاركات كتير بس عشان الموضوع كبير شويه

وباذن يسوع عشان نكون جهزين بعد الامتحانات عشان نبتدى مع بعض دروس الفوتو شوب منرحش اى حته بره يبقى كله موجود فى المنتدى


صلوى من اجلى انا عبد وخاطئ وغير مستحق انى اخدم وابقى من خدم السيد المسيح

احبك يا يسوع يا قوتى
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

ربنا يعوووضك يا بليز مجهود رائع وجبااااااااااار بجد

متابعة ...​


----------



## H O P A (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: +++ مكتبة تحميل برنامج الفوتو شوب وكمليته +++*

*فعلاً بجد انت عامل مكتبة تحفة ,,, اوي ,,, و هتسهل علي الناس ميتعبوش و هما بيدوروا ,,,

متابعك ,,,*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 مايو 2009)

+++  ***apbooking +++















التحميل



++++++++++++++++++





 ​ *CLOTHESPIN TUTORIAL*​ ​ What you will need is *PSP* Or *Photoshop *​ (I did this tut in photoshop) and Alienskin           Eyecandy​ ​ 1.) First open up a new image 200 x 500​ ( this could be the standard size for this           element)​ ​ 2.) Now pick a color use this color d9c298           and​ Make a Preset shape rectangle Like so..​ 

 ​ 3.) now Right Click on your layer and Rasterize           it​ ​ 4.)Go to your filter and pick eyecandy/wood​ ​ 5) Now choose these settings..Knots (just           turn all the way to the lowest)​ 




 ​ 6) Now right click on your layer and its           time to apply some​ Inner shadow and bevel with these settings.​ 




 ​ PSP Here are your settings (effects-3D           effects/inner bevel)​ ​ 

 ​ 7) Now go to Filter noise/add noise​ (in psp go to Adjust/add noise)​ These are your settings PSP on left Photoshop           on right!!​ 




 ​ 8) Now Right click on your Layer and duplicate           it...​ ​ 9) now we need to rotate the top layer           slight..​ In photoshop use edit transform rotate.​ ​ (If psp.. You will have to use image/rotate/free           rotate and be sure​ The box rotate single layer is checked.           Use the free rotate box put in 2)​ ​ 

 ​ 10.)now you want to move the top layer           just above the bottom layer..​ ​ 11.)now go to your bottom layer.. Click           eraser and erase everything​ Showing on the left side.. And the bottom..​ We only want to see the bottom layer on           the right side.​ ​ 12.)Now right click on top layer and lets           add a drop shadow​ In psp. Go to image 3d effects drop shadow​ Settings will be to your liking.. Something           subtle​ ​ Second Step. ****L CLIP​ ​ 1.) Create a new layer..​ ​ 2) grab a light grey color and your paint           tool.. And draw like this​ 

 Okay so its not the best you can play around           with it..LOL​ Just to give you a general idea..​ ​ 3) now go to Filters-eyecandy-chrome and           click on settings..​ Liquid ****l is perfect..​ ​ 4.) now you want a lil shadow behind the           ****l .​ ​ 5) Create a new layer.. (make sure its           below the ****l layer)​ ​ 6) grab your brush tool  ( I USED           size 7) draw a small black line just above​ The ****l.. Like this​ 

 7) now go to your opacity and lower it           to about 34%​ ​ 8.) now merge layers and add a drop shadow           if you like..​ ​ ALL DONE!! GREAT JOB!!​ 
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 مايو 2009)

​ ​ What you will need PSP or PhotoShop​ Alienskin Eye Candy 5 Impact​ Mira Meister Clouds​ ​ 1.) Open Up a new image 200 x 200​ ​ 2.) Fill with color of choice​ ​ 3.) Open Up Mira Meister Clouds​ Use These settings​ 

 ​ 4.) Now Go to Effects/distort/.twirl   ---- just   make it the highest degrees it can go​ ​ 5.) Now go to Presets shapes Eclipse tool and make a circle   in the middle of the swirls​ 

 ​ 6.) Right Click on this layer and rasterize it​ ​ 7) Grab your magic wand tool and select the inside of your   circle.​ ​ 8) Now go to your swirl layer and hit cut​ ​ 9) Go to edit Paste as new image​ ​ 10) Now go to Filters/Alienskin eyecandy impact 5.0 glass​ ​ 

 lighting settings​ ​ 

 ​ You will now have this​ ​ 

 ​ Letter Bead---​ ​ 1.) Open Up new image 200 x 200​ ​ 2.) Create another circle with your Preset shape circle tool​ This time filling with white..​ ​ 3.) Go to effects/filters/Eyecandy impact 5/glass​ use the same  settings as above.. alter them slightly   if you wish.​ ​ 4.) Go to your text tool choose a font.. type in center​ ​ 5.) Now go to effects/filters/alienskin eyecandy impact 5/bevel​ with these settings​ 

 ​ It should look like this​ ​ 

 ​ ​ * -----Make The Rope----*​ ​ ​ 1.) Open new image 600 x 200​ ​ 2.) Go to picture tubes and select rope size 30​ Draw it straight across your new image​ ​ 

 ​ 3) Go to adjust- add noise at these settings​ ​ 

 ​ 4.) Adjust/hue and saturation​ i used these settings​ 

 ​ ​ *Put them all together*​ ​ 1.) I made 4 with different letters and resized the Letter   Bead image by 50 %​ ​ 2.) and i Resized  and colorized the beads by 30 percent​ ​ Then I put them all together on the string image we created..​ which was 600x200​ ​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 مايو 2009)

​ 
****ap collection File size: 24,3 MB*
*Download: Mirror1 |Mirror2
* 


*++++++++++++++*

The pattern files are 300×300 at 300dpi.


Click for larger image

*USES: Personal, Commercial, SFH/SFO*​ Download zip file


*
*
*++++++++*
​





Download Zip File

+++++++++






*USES: Personal, Commercial, SFH, SFO*​ DOWNLOAD ZIP FILE


++++++++






DOWNLOAD ZIP FILE


++++++++++++++++





*Download Links:*
*Download from:
Depositfiles OR
SharingMatrix OR
Easy-Share OR
Rapidshare



++++++++++++++++++


*​







​


----------



## +pepo+ (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى ياباشا على البرامج و مكملاتهم بس فى مشكله انا حملت فو توشوب7 وجاى اصطبه عايز السريل نبمر ممكن تتدهونى ياريت لو فيها تعب​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع من الآخر متكامل من كل جانب


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (4 يونيو 2009)

*سريال الفوتو شوب  7 


 1045-0122-1184-1320-7581-9690
*​


----------



## +pepo+ (5 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى ياباشا على البرنامج و مكملاته و السريل كمان
بس السريل اللى ادتهونى مش صح
​


----------



## H O P A (5 يونيو 2009)

*اسمحلي اقولك علي احسن موقع للفونتات ,,, يا رب يعجبكم ,,,

www.dafont.com

شكراً ,,,*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا هحملة وهتعلم شكرا ليك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (8 يونيو 2009)

*اغرى  توصلى على البال لو  عوذ حنبقى نتكلم انا حدخل الايام الى  جيه عشان بقلى زمن مدخلتش عشان ظروف تمام يا غالى   
*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 يونيو 2009)

> اغرى توصلى على البال لو عوذ حنبقى نتكلم انا حدخل الايام الى جيه عشان بقلى زمن مدخلتش عشان ظروف تمام يا غالى


وحشني يا بليز انا كنت في  روم ابونا
بقلك صحيح عاوز رابط تحميل برنامج فوتوشوب
هتلي احسن اصدار
هههههههههه مش لاقي رابط التحميل


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك أخي*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 يونيو 2009)

*Photoshop Brush Packs


*






*13 Photoshop Brush Packs l abr l 146 mb

http://rapidshare.com/files/242755574/ps_brush_packs.rar
*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 يونيو 2009)

Photoshop Brushes [2008

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://rapidshare.com/files/152546107/uSkriptz_Clearwater-Florida.rar








http://rapidshare.com/files/152547007/uSkriptz_Scenic-Waterfalls.rar











http://rapidshare.com/files/152547004/uSkriptz_Watercolors.rar







http://rapidshare.com/files/152546964/uSkriptz_Vineyard.rar








http://rapidshare.com/files/152546932/uSkriptz_PinStriping-Guide.rar






http://rapidshare.com/files/152547000/uSkriptz_Fighting-Flames.rar







http://rapidshare.com/files/152546924/uSkriptz_Oldflames-Tradition.rar


​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 يونيو 2009)

*Fur Brushes Set for Photoshop


*









*Fur Brushes Set for Photoshop | 1xABR | 2.65Mb(rar)

*http://www.easy-share.com/1903700485/Fur_Brushes.rar
or:
http://depositfiles.com/files/d0qmsyivk​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 يونيو 2009)

*Photoshop Brushes Packs

*







http://rapidshare.com/files/3615847/Photoshop.Brushes.rar


​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 يونيو 2009)

*Musik Photoshop Brush

*








*Musik Photoshop Brush by Rozairo | HQ | 7.51 Mb

*Rapidshare
Uploading.com
LetItBit​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يونيو 2009)

*لو سمحت أخي العزيز*

*ممكن مساعدة*

*عايز سيريال نمبر لل Photoshop CS2*

*أو لينك تحميل لفوتوشوب تاني بس تكتب معاه السيريال بتاعه*

*وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 يونيو 2009)

Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0.2 -

S/N: 1131-0201-5621-6381-7682-3918

=======================
Adobe Photoshop CS2

S/N: 1045-0436-9551-0266-5984-9386
=======================
adobe photoshop CS2

S/N: 1131-1028-1537-2956-7072-0359​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (11 يونيو 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/28959606/Photoshop_CS2_ME.rar.html

نزل الملف ده فيه الاكتفيت بتاع الفوتو شوب  
​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك ويقويك في خدمتك*

*أنا قدرت أستب البرنامج*

:ab4:
:ab4::ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (12 يونيو 2009)

Ultimate Photoshop Brush Collections 1 & 2






ABR (2157 brushes) | UHQ | 55 Mb 









http://rapidshare.com/files/236573656/UltimateBrushCollection1.rar​




http://rapidshare.com/files/236574755/UltimateBrushCollection2.rar​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

مكتبه رااااااااااااائع جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى ليك على المكتبه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------

